
Distribution packages considered insecure - LukasReschke
https://statuscode.ch/2016/02/distribution-packages-considered-insecure/
======
dozzie
This is so wrong on so many levels that I feel helpless of writing an
exhaustive comment. Suffice to say, the guy says that Debian Security team
"probably can't deliver the quality" necessary to trust packages shipped by
Debian because they're doing it in their free time. Instead he proposes
rolling release in Arch Linux fashion, which is an OS-level equivalent of
infinite free-fall.

